# More options for 2.5L QR25DE Header



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

XS Racing header only $155shpd. Many Sentra guys have them and have been really Happy, Great bang for the Buck!
This has been a great header, +12whp avg. gains and both o2 bungs!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

FYI, that design makes a lot more noise than a longer tubed 4-1 header, like a hot-shot header.

If you want to advertise ont he site, please go here... http://www.gfos.net/advertise.html


----------

